# spring **** fur



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey yall i was wondering if **** fur is still prime in early spring ( march, early April)


----------



## cooncrazy (Feb 5, 2011)

The buyer I sell to was telling me that the best creek **** fur he sees is trapped in feb and march.


----------

